
Lotus’s All-Electric Evija Will Go 0-186 MPH in an Insane 9 Seconds - protomyth
https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/forget-0-60-lotus-electric-170001051.html
======
protomyth
_It will also have a 250-mile range and its 70kw /h battery can be fully
charged in just 18 minutes_

That's more impressive. 18 minutes for about 200 miles (need a bit of wiggle
room) is actually getting within long range trip speed of gas engines.

